# Looking for grooming referral in Inland Empire



## mx3fam (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a referral for a groomer for my golden in the Riverside area- including Corona, Moreno Valley areas.

Thanks!

Mary


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I take my Goldens to Bow Wow Barber in Riverside. The owner breeds and shows goldens and knows how to keep them looking great. Her shop is a small little hole in the wall place but she does a great job.

Dog Groomers Riverside, CA BOW-WOW BARBER 951-688-1013


----------

